# How do you feel about the Gender Options in the game?



## taygo (May 15, 2013)

I wanted to see what you all think about, the clothing and items in Animal Crossing. This time around the outfits can be boy or girl. I think it is a great idea myself. 
In Past games the Boys had their shirts and the Girls had their dresses. Whatever we wore was in those styles. It is the first time the clothes are interchangeable. I am not sure if it is on all items yet. From what I see in some video blogs players still don't like to try on stuff that's for girls or boys if they are the opposite gender. I say try it all! 
With it being interchangeable I am not sure if I will pick boy or girl. I normally pick what gender I am and start the game that way. I hope it will stay in the future games so we are not limited by what we wear. I hope I didn't upset anyone 

But do you think it hurts or helps the game?


----------



## Smoke (May 15, 2013)

To be quite honest, I think this is a fantastic addition to the game. It doesn't give you a limit. It's not really stereotyping so much anymore. A girl is now allowed to wear jeans and a shirt if she so desires as opposed to being limited only to dresses and whatnot, and a guy, should he so desire, can wear female's clothing. It's got an equality for all thing going on and I think that this should become a staple.


----------



## Leonn (May 15, 2013)

God made me a man, I'm dressing like 1. Idc if the girls wanna wear jeans, but guys in skirts, give me a break.


----------



## Kaiaa (May 15, 2013)

I think interchangeable clothes is a great idea! Some days I will wear pants and shirts while others I may decide to wear dresses/skirts. It shouldn't matter if you are a boy or a girl, you should be able to wear whatever you like. One think I dislike however is when it comes to accessories. You are told whether its boy, girl, or unisex but are still able to buy it.


----------



## Smoke (May 15, 2013)

Leonn said:


> God made me a man, I'm dressing like 1. Idc if the girls wanna wear jeans, but guys in skirts, give me a break.



Hey, there, now. No need to be so testy about it. A person should be able to dress however they want, so if a guy feels like wearing a skirt, then so be it.


----------



## Leonn (May 15, 2013)

Smoke said:


> Hey, there, now. No need to be so testy about it. A person should be able to dress however they want, so if a guy feels like wearing a skirt, then so be it.



I don't know about you, but i'm against cross dressing. Enough said.


----------



## Punchyleaf (May 15, 2013)

Leonn said:


> God made me a man, I'm dressing like 1. Idc if the girls wanna wear jeans, but guys in skirts, give me a break.


So are you implying men who wear skirts are less manly? :L

Since my character is a girl, I will be wearing dresses, skirts, shorts and pants. I prefer pants anyways, so that'll be what I wear mostly


----------



## Smoke (May 15, 2013)

Leonn said:


> I don't know about you, but i'm against cross dressing. Enough said.



Then I shall leave you to your double standards.


----------



## Prof Gallows (May 15, 2013)

I really like that anyone can wear anything.

And just to say. Our current fashion "restrictions" have only been around for about a few hundred years.
Further back, men wore skirts and it was considered normal for them.


----------



## Smoke (May 15, 2013)

Prof Gallows said:


> I really like that anyone can wear anything.
> 
> And just to say. Our current fashion "restrictions" have only been around for about a few hundred years.
> Further back, men wore skirts and it was considered normal for them.



Same thing with how pink was a unisex color. Ah well.


----------



## Punchyleaf (May 15, 2013)

Wait wut? A man wearing a skirt is not cross dressing. 
Last time I checked, Scottish men wore kilts, which is a kind of skirt, and I'm pretty sure they aren't cross dressers. Many western cultures wear skirts and types of tunics that resemble dresses to this day. There's a difference saying you don't like cross dressing, and implying that you're only a man if you're not wearing a tunic or skirt.


----------



## Leonn (May 15, 2013)

Times differ Professor, Nowadays the only guys wearing skirts, are cross dressers and Link, and it could be argued that link is wearing a long shirt lol

"Then I shall leave you to your double standards."

And i'll leave you to your cross dressing.


----------



## Leonn (May 15, 2013)

Loviechu said:


> Wait wut? A man wearing a skirt is not cross dressing.
> Last time I checked, Scottish men wore kilts, which is a kind of skirt, and I'm pretty sure they aren't cross dressers. Many western cultures wear skirts and types of tunics that resemble dresses to this day. There's a difference saying you don't like cross dressing, and implying that you're only a man if you're not wearing a tunic or skirt.



I'm speaking for my part of the world, the US
And no kiilts are not cross dressing, niether are tunics and such


----------



## Smoke (May 15, 2013)

Leonn said:


> Times differ Professor, Nowadays the only guys wearing skirts, are cross dressers and Link, and it could be argued that link is wearing a long shirt lol
> 
> "Then I shall leave you to your double standards."
> 
> And i'll leave you to your cross dressing.



Haha, who said _I'd_ be cross dressing? I'm a free thinker, sir. You'll have to excuse the fact that I feel that all people should be able to live their lives however they choose to.


----------



## Punchyleaf (May 15, 2013)

In your part of the world? Oh, you mean the same part i reside in? Right. Yeah, unless you have some huge homophobia, then you should know that even here, it is socially acceptable in areas to wear skirts in some areas


----------



## Leonn (May 15, 2013)

"free thinker" well if that's what you want to call it then go ahead.


----------



## Leonn (May 15, 2013)

Loviechu said:


> In your part of the world? Oh, you mean the same part i reside in? Right. Yeah, unless you have some huge homophobia, then you should know that even here, it is socially acceptable in areas to wear skirts in some areas



Just because its acceptable doesn't make it right.


----------



## Punchyleaf (May 15, 2013)

No, just because YOU don't accept it make YOU think it's not right. 

There's a difference with what YOU think and what's morally and socially accepted.


----------



## Octavia (May 15, 2013)

I can see this topic being closed pretty soon. Relax. However someone dresses is up to them whether you agree with it or not. I think this is a great edition and I'm glad to see it's being kept for oversea players. 

There's nothing "right" or "wrong" about it.


----------



## Smoke (May 15, 2013)

Leonn said:


> Just because its acceptable doesn't make it right.



Oh, you mean like you putting others down because they choose to be different? Behavior like yours is both unacceptable and immoral. Try and open your mind and view the world in a different perspective. You'll learn a few things.


----------



## Bubble Pop (May 15, 2013)

Hahaha people are so serious eh, lighten up. 

I love it, I'll be running around in female cosplay from time to time without a care haha!


----------



## Leonn (May 15, 2013)

Loviechu said:


> No, just because YOU don't accept it make YOU think it's not right.
> 
> There's a difference with what YOU think and what's morally and socially accepted.



Was it you who mentioned how 200 or so years ago men were wearing skirts? well regardless you probbly agree to that point of view aswell,

only up until now has a certain something been made "moral" in society, and due to the age of people on here i will not say what this something is, i'm sure you already get what i'm getting at.

I have told my opinion, if you wanna attack it more and continue with your idea of "everyone doing what they want", while attacking what i want, then go right ahead, i will not continue this conversation.


----------



## Smoke (May 15, 2013)

Bubble Pop said:


> Hahaha people are so serious eh, lighten up.
> 
> I love it, I'll be running around in female cosplay from time to time without a care haha!



Sorry, please do forgive me. I started it and should have just let it be. It just rubs me the wrong way when I see close-mindedness. Opinions are opinions.


----------



## Yuki Nagato (May 15, 2013)

Leonn said:


> God made me a man, I'm dressing like 1. Idc if the girls wanna wear jeans, but guys in skirts, give me a break.



Oh if you're going to be offensive,_ I can be too_. God isn't real.


----------



## Prof Gallows (May 15, 2013)

Leonn said:


> Was it you who mentioned how 200 or so years ago men were wearing skirts?



No, that was me. And I was just giving a fact as an example.

You're entitled to your opinion, just like everyone else is.
So I think everyone should stop arguing over it, there isn't going to be any sort of positive outcome from it.


----------



## Punchyleaf (May 15, 2013)

No, I actually wasn't the one who mentioned that. Nobody attacked your opinion until you put the connotation on it that it's wrong to do so. No, it isn't wrong. YOU just don't like it. Which is fine, but if we go by your logic, Scottish, Irish, some African, Asian, and countless other men from other areas are cross dressers since they aren't wearing jeans or trousers. You have double standards, but its ok, it's to be expected with close-minded people. 

Just realize that what you said is an opinion, not a fact, with saying its wrong for someone who happens to be a male, want to wear a dress or such IN A VIDEO GAME or even real life.

BUT ANYWHO, this has now become petty and insignificant. It's a freaking video game. I'm glad they put this in. I can't wait to wear pants as a female now. And I'll be making my fianc?'s character wear dresses while he's at work >:3


----------



## Nooblord (May 15, 2013)

It's a matter of opinion. Don't bring open/closed-mindedness into it.
I for one, don't plan on wearing any skirts or dresses, but I've seen some pretty cool QR codes that used the dresses for trench-coats and pirate attire. One of my character's houses will be pirate themed, so I'm hoping to find that QR code again.

What I don't like is that your style of running changes depending on what kind of clothes you're wearing. So, either way, the clothes are still kind of gender-specific.


----------



## Smoke (May 15, 2013)

Nooblord said:


> It's a matter of opinion. Don't bring open/closed-mindedness into it.
> I for one, don't plan on wearing any skirts or dresses, but I've seen some pretty cool QR codes that used the dresses for trench-coats and pirate attire. One of my character's houses will be pirate themed, so I'm hoping to find that QR code again.
> 
> What I don't like is that your style of running changes depending on what kind of clothes you're wearing. So, either way, the clothes are still kind of gender-specific.



Oh wow haha, that's actually kinda funny. But I like the idea of trench coats and pirate wear and whatnot. Sounds cool.


----------



## LaughingDingo (May 15, 2013)

While I won't do it, it's fine that there's an option that guys can put on dresses. I doubt the majority of guys will. 

Tried it once for laughs on my JP character, laughed, said "ridiculous", and took it off.


----------



## Bubble Pop (May 15, 2013)

Yeah there are some cool cosplay things too like the Assassins Creed outfit that look cool!


----------



## aikatears (May 15, 2013)

I think its awesome


----------



## runekey (May 15, 2013)

I think it's great. My personal support for LGBT rights aside, it's nice to have the option to wear a dress as a guy for the purpose of trenchcoat designs, in case someone wanted to cosplay as Dante, Neo, Hitler, or someone of that sort. Plus, reducing the restrictions on items is in general a good thing.

This isn't really a surprise from Nintendo, though. The Mii creation tool allowed for all-girl features on a male Mii or vise versa back in 2006. 



Leonn said:


> God made me a man, I'm dressing like 1. Idc if the girls wanna wear jeans, but guys in skirts, give me a break.


----------



## chronic (May 15, 2013)

I think it's a wonderful change to the game. I love how it's so casual too, as if gender is really just the color of your text and that's it. It's 2013, I'm glad they realized that we live in a multicultural society and to not just base things on what is commonplace. 

You won't see me in a dress though lol. I think I'd be more excited about this change if I were a girl. NOBODY wears dresses 24/7

But it's only a video game, we should be able to wear whatever we want anyway


----------



## taygo (May 15, 2013)

I didnt want people fighting over clothes but all kids wore "dresses" http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Breeching_(boys) Also Pink used to be for boys and Blue for girls. It mostly was based on eye color too. 
But as for Animal crossing, the animal don't even wear pants >,< why cant we get a long LOL.


----------



## Smoke (May 15, 2013)

taygo said:


> I didnt want people fighting over clothes but all kids wore "dresses" http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Breeching_(boys) Also Pink used to be for boys and Blue for girls. It mostly was based on eye color too.
> But as for Animal crossing, the animal don't even wear pants >,< why cant we get a long LOL.



This.
The world would be a better place if we could all just get along.
Or at least these forums. Baby steps haha.


----------



## taygo (May 15, 2013)

Nooblord said:


> It's a matter of opinion. Don't bring open/closed-mindedness into it.
> I for one, don't plan on wearing any skirts or dresses, but I've seen some pretty cool QR codes that used the dresses for trench-coats and pirate attire. One of my character's houses will be pirate themed, so I'm hoping to find that QR code again.
> .



yeah I seen that too! It is a good use for the Dress pattern thats not a "dress".  I seen them for the same uses.  If you see any QR codes you like, be sure to save them! I been saving up for months!


----------



## Dizzard (May 15, 2013)

I'm fine with it. I think it's good that they allow the player to do whatever they want with the clothes in the game.


----------



## JKDOS (May 15, 2013)

Even the hair styles are interchangeable. You can have a male character with pigtails and a dress


----------



## Faedrah (May 15, 2013)

I think it's a good idea, as it's moving forward in the times. As in, more open-mindedness and letting others live the way they want too without making them feel awful about being their own person.


----------



## SockHead (May 15, 2013)

Takoya said:


> Oh if you're going to be offensive,_ I can be too_. God isn't real.








Also @ *Leonn*, remember that everyone has a right to their own opinion. While that also means you, offensive opinions are better kept to yourself. Double posting is also against the rules, so try not to let it happen again.

Anyway, sorry for the interuption. Please continue with your conversation


----------



## Yuki Nagato (May 15, 2013)

SockHead said:


> Also @ *Leonn*, remember that everyone has a right to their own opinion. While that also means you, offensive opinions are better kept to yourself.
> 
> Anyway, sorry for the interuption. Please continue with your conversation


----------



## Superpenguin (May 15, 2013)

I think that this is much better for the female characters, but there are some Dress QR codes that aren't meant to look like dresses, but sort of like long trench coats or whatever and I'd like to wear something like that occasionally.


----------



## Bulbadragon (May 15, 2013)

I hate dresses in real life and I certainly hate being forced to wear them in a game, so I'm so excited for the changeable shoes and pants!


----------



## Peachk33n (May 15, 2013)

Leonn said:


> I'm speaking for my part of the world, the US



Have you ever watched Rupauls Drag race? thats all in the US.


----------



## CHR:)S (May 15, 2013)

Leonn said:


> God made me a man, I'm dressing like 1. Idc if the girls wanna wear jeans, but guys in skirts, give me a break.



Why are you so rude? If you don't want to wear a skirt, that's fine. But telling other guys who want to wear skirts is wrong is extremely out of line. Ever think about transgendered people?

Edit: I read more into the thread. Your close-mindedness is off the charts. Get over your medieval thoughts. This world is learning to accept those who are LGBT. And your God forbid... Even CHRISTIAN'S are enlightening themselves and not being hateful to those who like the same sex / transgendered. You wanna know why? Being gay or transgendered is not a choice. No matter what you think of it. 

Why do you think people _commit suicide_ because they're gay? Are you oh-so-sure it's a choice now? If God hates gay people, and he creates people, why would he make them gay? That's right.. God doesn't hate them. And you shouldn't either. It's rude and childish. I am a Christian by the way.

And Sockhead, if you're going to tell the person who told him "God isn't real" to keep offensive opinions to themselves, why don't you tell Leonn if you haven't already?

Here you go: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hlVBg7_08n0


----------



## taygo (May 15, 2013)

I found this one the men fashion site for NL How cool is this? It uses the dress pattern.  I kinda hated the longer characters but it is so drilled into my head now I dont care http://newleafpatterns.tumblr.com/post/50502863546
I wish you could just make skits on NL too. But again you can't make pants also. Maybe next time!


----------



## SockHead (May 15, 2013)

Takoya said:


>








i don't condone single picture posts so don't do them. i can only do them because im a MOD.


----------



## Dustbunnii (May 15, 2013)

Oh my goodness you guys... all this arguing. It stresses me out D:

I'm fine with cross-dressing if a person wants to do it. 
To me, cross-dressing is just wearing clothes made for the other gender... sooo traditional clothing such as kilts or w/e don't count as cross-dressing to me. 
Sure, it makes me uncomfortable when I can't tell what gender a person is, but I'm not going to hate them or accuse them of being "wrong" or "inappropriate" for doing so. 

I'm really glad that characters can wear whatever they want in New Leaf. It wouldn't be right to me to make girls able to wear pants while leaving male characters with no similar changes.


----------



## Hazy (May 15, 2013)

I really like how the clothes aren't as limited in New Leaf, and look forward to wearing different combinations of shoes and trousers and tops  this new feature really stood out to me in one of the early trailers I saw. It adds to the level of customisation I suppose; how we have more choice in how our characters look.


----------



## Bambi (May 15, 2013)

I love that everything is interchangeable! Awesome feature


----------



## erce (May 15, 2013)

This thread has everything. Religion, sex, drama and Maggie Thatcher. 
Oh and cross dressing.  Bring it on.


----------



## Eirrinn (May 15, 2013)

I love it! I can't wait to make a Vergil character and make a trench coat design for him. Also I love dressing up males in girly outfits. As for my female and main character I will most likely stick to dresses and switch to pants and shirts for night time wear


----------



## Hazy (May 15, 2013)

erce said:


> This thread has everything. Religion, sex, drama and Maggie Thatcher.
> Oh and cross dressing.  Bring it on.



This made me laugh  
I never thought Maggie would pop up in a AC thread, but there you go.


----------



## ac3ds (May 15, 2013)

I think its only fair to say that this thread is amusing! I'm glad that things are universal now, everyone is different although you wont see me in a dress :') The world would be a boring place if we were all the same! P.S gotta love abit of margy thatcher ;D


----------



## Julie (May 15, 2013)

Leonn said:


> God made me a man, I'm dressing like 1. Idc if the girls wanna wear jeans, but guys in skirts, give me a break.



For a long time it was pretty socially unacceptable for girls to wear pants until a few decades ago when Coco Chanel came around! I hope that one day it will be more acceptable for guys to wear dresses and skirts just like how it is now acceptable for girls to wear shorts and pants.

I'm excited for the feature, I can finally not just be limited to wearing a dress


----------



## Prof Gallows (May 15, 2013)

Leave it alone guys. It's pages back now, don't get this thread locked because of one person.

Sorry for the off topic, but really.


----------



## spidersona (May 15, 2013)

Leonn said:


> I'm speaking for my part of the world, the US



Please don't speak for anyone but yourself until you've matured a little. It's fine if you don't want to wear a dress in a video game but why do you care if other people do?


----------



## nikkie23 (May 15, 2013)

I think its awesome we can wear pants, dresses, skirts whatever gender you are , gives use more customizable options. I've been waiting for something like this in animal crossing.

I think spidersona's signature is really funny, made me laugh today because that's how I feel, but its almost here .


----------



## the_bria (May 15, 2013)

i'm excited about all the clothing options in new leaf!  and i think it's great that they didn't take out the option for boys to wear skirts/dresses in the american version.  i was worried they would cause, well, you know...this country is a bit closed minded at times.


----------



## Eirynfox (May 15, 2013)

as a male I wouldn't have any issues dressing up as a female, I'm not ashamed to do so because there is no shame in being female! so I say break out the skirts, I really don't care as long as it keeps me warm in winter and cool in summer.


----------



## CantDeleteThisAccount (May 15, 2013)

I love that they changed it. It was rather stupid that the past AC games even had restrictions with gender like that. I can't wait to not wear a dumb dress  I barely ever wear them in real life.

EDIT: I saw others are debating this, and I don't wanna get into it, but I'm very pro LGBT  It's 2013 already, we need to get rid of our bigoted thinking.


----------



## Nooblord (May 15, 2013)

In other news, Nintendo of Japan is updating the new Tamagatchi Collection game to "fix" the same sex marriage feature.
Kind of a double standard thing going on over there.


----------



## Leer (May 15, 2013)

i am extremely excited for this feature!!!  i fall outside the gender binary [kinda male-ish] so i'm super stoked to be able to dress my character up how i want!!


----------



## Chalky (May 15, 2013)

I personally really like being able to dress however I want in-game!  It's much more like my real-life self.


----------



## Chalky (May 15, 2013)

Leonn said:


> I don't know about you, but i'm against cross dressing. Enough said.



To be fair, cross dressing is actually what let women wear pants in the first place. One hundred years ago, a woman wearing pants instead of a skirt or dress gave people the same feeling you get when you think of a man wearing a dress or skirt. You have a gross double standard there, and I suggest trying to shed such a thing.

I personally with wear all clothes accessible in the game, although my player will be a boy. There are a lot of really nice dress patterns online to use, and I don't want to let them go to waste.


----------



## Treasu(red) (May 15, 2013)

I'm totally on the train of thought that you CAN be a boy and wear a skirt... but that doesn't mean *I* won't judge you, and think a lot less of you. Call me set in my ways. I think you young gender benders are odd and have social-emotional developmental delays. Meaning that most kids had this gender issue for a day or a week but you've made the issue a crisis, and then use that crisis to define who you are. And if you're really so open to freedom of thought, and open mindedness, you'll nod and respect my opinion to think less of you, because that's how I choose to think. I won't picket your funeral or throw food at you, I respect that you're a human and you have a right to do as you please in this beautiful nation, but I certainly won't keep you in my company. I do not hate you, I just cannot respect you.

Now if you're going to be like Josh from The Bit Block and slap on a dress and run around going "I FEEL LIKE TAYLOR SWIFT!" this is another matter entirely. That's the difference between being serious about happily cross-dressing and joking about it.


----------



## taygo (May 15, 2013)

I think you can unlock all the hair styles after you have all the ones done for your char. I saw that zedmex with a girl hair cut. It was a funny video


----------



## Kitsune (May 15, 2013)

While I respect your right to your opinion, I disagree.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cross-dressing has a lot of useful information, but I will quote key points.
"most societies have had a set of social norms, views, guidelines, or even laws defining what type of clothing is appropriate for each gender. *It does not, however, necessarily indicate transgender identity* since a person who cross-dresses *does not always identify as being of a gender other than their assigned gender*."
"in Western society, trousers have been adopted for wear by women, and it is not regarded as cross-dressing. In cultures where men have traditionally worn skirt-like garments such as the kilt or sarong these are not seen as female clothing, and wearing them is not seen as cross-dressing for men. *As societies are becoming more global in nature, both men and women are adopting styles of dress associated with other cultures.*

*It was once considered taboo in Western society for women to wear clothing traditionally associated with men*, except in certain circumstances such as cases of necessity (as per St. Thomas Aquinas's guidelines in Summa Theologiae II),[7]

While this prohibition remained in force in general throughout the middle and early modern ages, this is no longer the case and Western women are often seen wearing trousers, ties, and men's hats. Nevertheless, *many cultures around the world still prohibit women from wearing trousers or other traditionally male clothing*."

On a less serious note, as a woman who almost always wears pants, I intend to have 1 male cross-dressing characters. Mostly because my strange sense of humor finds it hilarious, and partly because 1 of the male faces looks like it is wearing makeup.


----------



## Bea (May 15, 2013)

It's about time, I can finally retire those bloomers I'm always forced to wear.


----------



## Punchyleaf (May 15, 2013)

I can't respect the opinions of someone who says they can't and wont respect someone else for their choice of lifestyle.

Anyways, you're like 25 treasured, not 50. You aren't much older than the people who were debating this in the first place  myself included.


----------



## Lisha (May 16, 2013)

I think it's a pretty cool addition to the game! I'm glad girls can wear pants and shirts now and that guys can wear dresses/skirts. It's a matter of preference and if someone wants to rock a skirt/dress/pants - good for them! Animal Crossing is a game that allows us to do whatever the hell we want. I'm glad Nintendo's giving us more freedom in regards to customising our characters.


----------



## runekey (May 16, 2013)

Treasu(red) said:


> I'm totally on the train of thought that you CAN be a boy and wear a skirt... but that doesn't mean *I* won't judge you, and think a lot less of you. Call me set in my ways. I think you young gender benders are odd and have social-emotional developmental delays. Meaning that most kids had this gender issue for a day or a week but you've made the issue a crisis, and then use that crisis to define who you are. And if you're really so open to freedom of thought, and open mindedness, you'll nod and respect my opinion to think less of you, because that's how I choose to think. I won't picket your funeral or throw food at you, I respect that you're a human and you have a right to do as you please in this beautiful nation, but I certainly won't keep you in my company. I do not hate you, I just cannot respect you.



Why does something being odd mean you have to look down on it?


----------



## taygo (May 16, 2013)

Bea said:


> It's about time, I can finally retire those bloomers I'm always forced to wear.


 yes! where a dress in the winter is not cool! My butt gets cold!


----------



## Yuki Nagato (May 16, 2013)

SockHead said:


> i don't condone single picture posts so don't do them. i can only do them because im a MOD.



That's slightly patronizing.


----------



## Wing (May 16, 2013)

Kingdom Hearts Organization XIII Uniform.
Nuff' said.


----------



## tigereyes86 (May 16, 2013)

OK, I've read it all...  I agree and disagree with certain things I've read.  While it's been an interesting read where balanced opinions have been written, also some very unbalanced ones at times, all I'm going to say is:  I'm gonna wear it ALL!!!!!!!


----------



## Datura (May 16, 2013)

I love them; I think they really encompass the freedom that Animal Crossing is about! Anything less and I wouldn't love the game so much.


----------



## Anna (May 16, 2013)

I like the fact I won't have to wear a dress everyday haha


----------



## Batsu (May 16, 2013)

I think it's great that they haven't gender-locked the clothes. I'm know gonna switch up my style urrday... well, probably not in the beginning because of the lack of bells, ha.


----------



## DJStarstryker (May 16, 2013)

I think it's great. I'm female and hate wearing dresses and skirts. It's nice that I don't have to make any girl characters wear them if I don't want to.

Edit: And for the cross-dressing thing, it's interesting being in Japan now. I grew up in the US. Yes, most men in Japan are stuck wearing suits during the work week. But during the weekends, there's no holds barred. For anyone. There's plenty of Japanese men I see wearing things that I'm pretty sure a lot of American guys would find feminine looking. For instance, pink shirts. Or skirts. And Japanese guys seem to be fine with cosplaying girl characters. And, unlike men at American anime cons who cross dress, they aren't generally doing it for the lulz or attention as much. They generally are trying to look like the character. Sometimes it's hard to tell if a cosplayer *is* male or female. But you know what? I don't think it damages their masculinity at all. I've seen some Japanese guys wear skirts in a way that looks quite masculine (think how kilts look distinctly masculine, but these weren't kilts). So... Yeah. I think people should wear whatever they want to wear. Yes, some people look odd in what they choose to wear, but you can run into the same thing when people are wearing so called gender appropriate clothes too.


----------



## Blueyoshi (May 16, 2013)

I'll have a male character but imma gonna wear dresses as I'm going to be a wizard style persona with robes and stuff . I cant wait!
(also, *sigh* at Leonn for being so close minded)


----------



## Envy (May 16, 2013)

I don't like how they try to tell you which items are for boys and which are for girls; however, I do very much like the fact that girls can wear pants and boys can wear skirts. I guess here you can say that actions speak louder than words.

Society is still very dumb about this. We need to grow up. There's nothing wrong with a girl wearing pants (which thankfully western society has finally got this in some cases), and there's nothing wrong with a boy wearing a dress. They're just arbitrary lines drawn in the sand. They are meaningless, and we have no business keeping on following them if we don't wish to.



Nooblord said:


> In other news, Nintendo of Japan is updating the new Tamagatchi Collection game to "fix" the same sex marriage feature.
> Kind of a double standard thing going on over there.



Not necessarily. Although I'm not too happy that they thought that was something to 'fix'... It most likely wasn't personal and wasn't saying that homosexuality is actually something that needs to be fixed. 

Anyway, my point is that it's not really a double standard because sexuality and gender identity are two completely separate concepts. I understand that the LGB is oftentimes combined with the T... But notice, not many people actually are thinking about the T portion when they say they are all for "LGBT rights". Notice how they're always talking about love, when it really doesn't have anything to do with being transgendered. Even though many of them mean well and actually are for transgendered rights, it bothers me when they pair them together when they're only really making a point about sexuality.


----------



## PumpkinVine47 (May 16, 2013)

The point here is that we finally have the _option_ to dress characters however we want. If you want your boys in dresses and girls in pants, woohoo for you. If you don't, keep doing what you've been doing. AC, and New Leaf especially, is all about creating the kind of community you want. Adding this level of customization to clothing options fits within the philosophy of the game.


----------



## Bea (May 16, 2013)

I think it's high time for men to stand up and fight for a broader acceptance of what masculinity is. You can wear a skirt or dress WITHOUT the intent of cross dressing. Like femininity there are MANY different forms of masculinity, you can wear a skirt and still consider yourself masculine. Just as we can wear pants and still be feminine. Gender is a spectrum, not a binary.


----------



## PapaNer (May 16, 2013)

FTLOF!  It's neat to me.  I will TOTALLY wear a kilt!


----------



## Faedrah (May 16, 2013)

The other nice thing about this thread is that it's helping weed out the people I _don't_ want added to my friends list in game!


----------



## erce (May 16, 2013)

Faedrah said:


> The other nice thing about this thread is that it's helping weed out the people I _don't_ want added to my friends list in game!


 < searches in vain for the "like" button > if there is one let me know <---noob


----------



## Nami (May 16, 2013)

Oh my xD ah I'd say "why cant we all just get along?", but clearly people are too different sometimes -shrug-

I love the new feature though, while my favorite outfits do consist of skirts and such, I won't want to wear one 24/7. Also trench coats yeeees~ I saw a nicely done organization XIII coat in the pattern section.  it is clearly unisex too, which I like. Anyway though since things are interchangeable, I'll be changing up my look quite often now. I've got many many qr codes, and ideas of my own in mind.


----------



## Looneytunesfanatic (May 16, 2013)

Wow.....You guys are really ignorant huh? The guy (i'm assuming) said he was done, and yet you're all still attacking him, are you all 5? Leonn was being responsible, he was trying to end the conversation before it got into subjects not appropriate for people who may be on this forum, and you guys, like a bunch of kids at the playground, are continuing even when it's over. I will not reveal my opinion about the subject, but i can tell you this, I read through the whole thread, you people are putting words in his mouth, and twisting everything, which then leads people who didn't bother to go past the first page, to think that he's some evil loser. I mean he stated quite clearly that kilts and such(which what i understood, was he was trying to say other traditional wear) was not cross dressing, and yet you attack him as if he said the exact opposite. And you know what else, remember when he said that," just because something is acceptable to society, doesn't make it right"(or something like that) and you all attacked him for it? Well let me tell you something, slavery was legal for a llllllllllllllllllllllllllllllooooooooooooooooooooooooooonnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnngggggggggg time, and that was acceptable by society, so what leonn said is true, just because it's acceptable, doesn't mean that it's the right thing to do.

Then you guys proclaim him closed-minded, really, really? So what your telling me, is that considering he has different opinions then you, that he just becomes closedminded?  Let me tell you people something, calling someone closed minded, because he has different opinions, and different moral values then you do, is being closed-minded in and of itself, and from what I have read here, i can say with confidence that the only people i see being closed-minded here, are the people persecuting this person for his different views.


----------



## Leer (May 16, 2013)

one point i'd like to make!!
a woman doing stereotypical 'manly' things usually is fine in society's eyes. maybe a big butch, but its usually fine.
but a man doing stereotypical girly things is often scorned. sexist much?

but i never understood why guys crossdressing is a big deal. so men looking more feminine is? what exactly? its becoming less socially acceptable to insult women's gender identity and call them less of a woman for what they do. why isn't it the same with men?
perhaps because men associating with the "weaker" gender is worse? :/


----------



## Fjoora (May 16, 2013)

I think everyone is over-thinking this.  The character models are pretty gender neutral in the first place lol


----------



## Envy (May 16, 2013)

Looneytunesfanatic said:


> And you know what else, remember when he said that," just because something is acceptable to society, doesn't make it right"(or something like that) and you all attacked him for it? Well let me tell you something, slavery was legal for a llllllllllllllllllllllllllllllooooooooooooooooooooooooooonnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnngggggggggg time, and that was acceptable by society, so what leonn said is true, just because it's acceptable, doesn't mean that it's the right thing to do.



This is a bit of a strange argument to make... Slavery is one of the things that society, fortunately, came to see as wrong. Another thing that we have, in a lot of civilized countries, been able to see as wrong, despite so many societies seeing it as wrong for a llllllllllllllllllllllllllllllooooooooooooooooooooooooooonnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnngggggggggg time are rigid gender roles - clothing being one of them.

That argument doesn't work so well for opinions stuck in the past, like if somebody were to state that slavery should come back, you wouldn't accept "just because something is acceptable to society, doesn't make it right" from them. Saying you can't crossdress is equally ridiculous with that argument, although obviously much less disgusting.

"Society" has been slowly moving, that is _maturing_, to the point of allowing men and women to dress the way they want (although it's mostly been women, because women have had a much longer road... You know, actually being able to show any of their skin to the public). To say "just because [it] is acceptable to society, doesn't make it right" is a rather ridiculous thing to say here, because this was never society's default position. It is one that society has had to come to from starting to mature and treat people equally.



> i can say with confidence that the only people i see being closed-minded here, are the people persecuting this person for his different views.



Lol, "persecuting". Come back to me when he starts getting beat up at school for saying that men can't wear dresses. Or even worse, because we all know much worse has happened for men that dared to crossdress. Until then, don't ever say something as extreme as the word "persecution" to describe what he's dealing with here.


----------



## PapaNer (May 16, 2013)

YOU GUYS BETTER NOT START HAVING OPINIONS, OR I'M GONNA GET REALLY UPSET! 

This thread.


----------



## tigereyes86 (May 16, 2013)

Well, that escalated quickly...


----------



## Punchyleaf (May 16, 2013)

I guess what the bugs bunny avatar person failed to realize is that those who actually where in the original conversation have long since stopped  but yes guys, EVERYBODY BEAT THE DEAD HORSE NAOW C:
Ignorance is astounding at times.


----------



## Bambi (May 16, 2013)

taygo said:


> I wanted to see what you all think



Well Taygo, you certainly got what you asked for....and then some. LOL.


----------



## Looneytunesfanatic (May 16, 2013)

Envy said:


> This is a bit of a strange argument to make... Slavery is one of the things that society, fortunately, came to see as wrong. Another thing that we have, in a lot of civilized countries, been able to see as wrong, despite so many societies seeing it as wrong for a llllllllllllllllllllllllllllllooooooooooooooooooooooooooonnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnngggggggggg time are rigid gender roles - clothing being one of them.
> 
> That argument doesn't work so well for opinions stuck in the past, like if somebody were to state that slavery should come back, you wouldn't accept "just because something is acceptable to society, doesn't make it right" from them. Saying you can't crossdress is equally ridiculous with that argument, although obviously much less disgusting.
> 
> "Society" has been slowly moving, that is _maturing_, to the point of allowing men and women to dress the way they want (although it's mostly been women, because women have had a much longer road... You know, actually being able to show any of their skin to the public). To say "just because [it] is acceptable to society, doesn't make it right" is a rather ridiculous thing to say here, because this was never society's default position. It is one that society has had to come to from starting to mature and treat people equally.



My point stands, just because something is accepted by society doesn't mean that it's right. I didn't say it was as equally wrong, i just stated the fact that what leonn said is true, just because something is considered acceptable doesn't make it right. 

""Society" has been slowly moving, that is _maturing_," Incase you haven't been able to get it through your mind, there are those, more then you think, that believe that society is getting worse, not maturing, and you can't just proclaim someone "closed-minded" because their opinions contradict yours. 

I will use persecution, he said his opinion, and everyone is jumping on him with false accusations and calling him closed-minded for his opinions, and in turn, whether he cares or not, people wont be friending him now due to the ignorance of this childish group. Therefore he is being persecuted on this forum, not physically, but definitely on here. 

Loviechu, you are guilty yourself of what you just said, and you are also 1 of the people who put words in his mouth, and i believe you owe him an apology


----------



## Bubble Pop (May 16, 2013)

Did someone just compare slavery to a male wearing female clothes... I can't even...


----------



## Punchyleaf (May 16, 2013)

Looneytunesfanatic said:


> Loviechu, you are guilty yourself of what you just said, and you are also 1 of the people who put words in his mouth, and i believe you owe him an apology


Looney tunes person, get over yourself, and get off your high horse. It's the Internet, so all you can do about it is just


----------



## Looneytunesfanatic (May 16, 2013)

Bubble Pop said:


> Did someone just compare slavery to a male wearing female clothes... I can't even...


"I didn't say it was as equally wrong, i just stated the fact that what leonn said is true, just because something is considered acceptable doesn't make it right." do you even read the posts?

Stubborn stubborn stubborn , you sorry excuse for a pikachu.


----------



## Punchyleaf (May 16, 2013)

Yes bubble pop, looney tunes over there decided to justify and rationalize what Leonn said by using slavery as the concept of it

Oh and looney toons person, poor poor poor you, you sorry excuse for a rabbit


----------



## Saith (May 16, 2013)

I think its cool that either gender can wear the same clothes, but i know the only way im wearing a "dress" is when i make a long coat or something in a pro pattern. So then, it really wouldnt be a "dress"


----------



## Nooblord (May 16, 2013)

Envy said:


> I don't like how they try to tell you which items are for boys and which are for girls; however, I do very much like the fact that girls can wear pants and boys can wear skirts. I guess here you can say that actions speak louder than words.
> 
> Society is still very dumb about this. We need to grow up. There's nothing wrong with a girl wearing pants (which thankfully western society has finally got this in some cases), and there's nothing wrong with a boy wearing a dress. They're just arbitrary lines drawn in the sand. They are meaningless, and we have no business keeping on following them if we don't wish to.
> 
> ...



They do kind of go hand in hand. You 'sexually' 'identify' a 'gender' that you're attracted to, rather male, female, or trans. That doesn't only correspond to those around you, but to yourself. Yes, some may say that wearing a dress/skirt won't make you any less of a man, but most men wear dresses/skirts to feel feminine.


----------



## Bubble Pop (May 16, 2013)

You can't use them together even if it's not a direct comparison... Obviously slavery involved unmentionable atrocities and hurt thousands, a man putting on a dress obviously did not and doesn't hurt anyone.

Pika pika...


----------



## Looneytunesfanatic (May 16, 2013)

All i did was say "I didn't say it was as equally wrong, i just stated the fact that what leonn said is true, just because something is considered acceptable doesn't make it right." And it's true. I've never seen more stubborn people.....well mabye


----------



## Joey (May 16, 2013)

I like the feature that boys can wear skirts/kilts and dresses and that girls can now wear jeans and trousers because it gives a lot more freedom in what you can wear


----------



## Kitsune (May 16, 2013)

1 or 2 people on each page since has quoted him, but that doesn't mean he is being persecuted. Only a couple of the posts could be considered an attack, and only one of them was extreme enough to fall under the category of persecution. On top of that probably about half of those was someone actually involved in that conversation saying their last piece, not someone randomly piling on hate on something he said pages ago. Plus,  Loviechu was not talking about Leonn, we were both talking to Treasu(red), so I don't know why your shaking your finger at him about Leonn.


----------



## Jinglefruit (May 16, 2013)

I wish we could all get along like we used to in middle school, I wish I could bake a cake filled with rainbows and smiles and everyone would eat and be happy. -starts crying-

Personally I feel every effort should be made for equality. Why does society like to adopt 1 rule for some people and a different rule for everyone else? If it doesn't harm anyone, do what you want. 
If someone has a problem with something, then that person has exactly that, a problem.


My only gripe with this feature is there is no longer a Gaudy shirt. Now when I want to prance around in matching clothes with Elmer I have to wear the gaudy dress. xP I kinda feel there could have been a scrap materials option and you could get a print design from a shirt/dress etc. made into a pattern to use however you wanted.


----------



## Looneytunesfanatic (May 16, 2013)

I would like to direct your attention to page 3 where the pikachu said, "Which is fine, but if we go by your logic, Scottish, Irish, some African, Asian, and countless other men from other areas are cross dressers since they aren't wearing jeans or trousers. You have double standards, but its ok, it's to be expected with close-minded people. " Not only does he/she accuse him of being closed-minded, but also contradicts what Leonn actually said in a previous comment, when he stated that kilts and such are not cross dressing.


----------



## K.K. Guitar (May 16, 2013)

I think i'ts a good feature for the woman, so they can finally wear pants. 
Although i always play as a man, so i won't be cross-dressing. But i did have one idea: to dress as a woman on Halloween, that'll scare some of those villagers trying to steal my candy away! >


----------



## aikatears (May 16, 2013)

Looneytunesfanatic said:


> I would like to direct your attention to page 3 where the pikachu said, "Which is fine, but if we go by your logic, Scottish, Irish, some African, Asian, and countless other men from other areas are cross dressers since they aren't wearing jeans or trousers. You have double standards, but its ok, it's to be expected with close-minded people. " Not only does he/she accuse him of being closed-minded, but also contradicts what Leonn actually said in a previous comment, when he stated that kilts and such are not cross dressing.


Can we stay on the topic that the OP has put out please...people have move on pass page three sigh


----------



## Kitsune (May 16, 2013)

Regardless of how much attention to what he was saying Loviechu was paying, that was his last word on the conversation. Many people involved in that conversation had one last thing to say, just like what Leonn said was _his_ last word in the conversation. Loviechu hasn't said anything else to or about Leonn since.


----------



## Eirrinn (May 16, 2013)

oh dear this thread...


----------



## Punchyleaf (May 16, 2013)

Oh looney tunes, Funnily enough, those were my LAST words to Leonn. How incredibly petty and funny that you're so angered by what I said that you're trying to make me a target.


----------



## Looneytunesfanatic (May 16, 2013)

I don't make people targets, they make themselves.


----------



## Punchyleaf (May 16, 2013)

And you've been making yourself the target of my laughter for a while now


----------



## oath2order (May 16, 2013)

I'm all in favor of this. Maybe if there are some decent female clothing options, I'll wear them. But, as my character is male, and I personally wouldn't wear a skirt, I will not.

Nice choice for Nintendo to allow it though.


----------



## Looneytunesfanatic (May 16, 2013)

Loviechu said:


> And you've been making yourself the target of my laughter for a while now



Good, I'm glad you find joy in my search for justice


----------



## oath2order (May 16, 2013)

Looneytunesfanatic said:


> Good, I'm glad you find joy in my search for justice



what.


----------



## Punchyleaf (May 16, 2013)

People don't only laugh out of joy. There's plenty of reasons to laugh, jokes, stupidity of others, even those weird laughs people do when others get hurt. 
Justice. Lololololololololololololol

Anyways, I found an awesome pattern I plan on using for my character, this game needs to hurry up already so I can play it


----------



## Looneytunesfanatic (May 16, 2013)

Loviechu said:


> People don't only laugh out of joy. There's plenty of reasons to laugh, jokes, stupidity of others, even those weird laughs people do when others get hurt.
> Justice. Lololololololololololololol
> 
> Anyways, I found an awesome pattern I plan on using for my character, this game needs to hurry up already so I can play it



Yes justice, i'm the only person that decided to actually read through the thread and see that leonn is being unfairly attacked, and i pointed it out, that is justice, truth, honesty, that is justice.


----------



## aikatears (May 16, 2013)

oath2order said:


> what.



I second your what with a WT...

guys let contiune with the topic ON HAND please...with a perfect cherry on top?


----------



## Punchyleaf (May 16, 2013)

Oh god your head is so far gone up your bum its ridiculous. Leonn stopped being "attacked" 8 or so pages ago by the main users who took part in it, myself included. What you're doing now is beating the dead horse by using controversial -to the highest extent- of topics to justify something that's dead and over with.

I wish there were more skirt and short options. Looking through the guide, some of the shorts and skirts look a bit bland. :/ but the dresses are amazing and there are quite a few I want to wear.. Hmm after I get the game, the waiting game for kicks is going to be hard to handle lol


----------



## Kitsune (May 16, 2013)

Check your facts, Leonn started it by attacking cross-dressing, almost everyone else was defending cross-dressing. I wouldn't consider that "attacking" or "persecution". It only seems that way because he was outnumbered by people who disagreed with his outdated and double standard opinion. Woman wearing pants is cross-dressing but no one in America looks at it like that anymore. That doesn't change what it is, and I will proudly continue to cross-dress buy wearing pants. And more on topic, so will my character.


----------



## oath2order (May 16, 2013)

Loviechu said:


> Oh god your head is so far gone up your bum its ridiculous. Leonn stopped being "attacked" 8 or so pages ago by the main users who took part in it, myself included. What you're doing now is beating the dead horse by using controversial -to the highest extent- of topics to justify something that's dead and over with.
> 
> I wish there were more skirt and short options. Looking through the guide, some of the shorts and skirts look a bit bland. :/ but the dresses are amazing and there are quite a few I want to wear.. Hmm after I get the game, the waiting game for kicks is going to be hard to handle lol



Well, you can make your own shorts and skirts, right?


----------



## Punchyleaf (May 16, 2013)

@Oath2Order
Nope. Skirts, shorts and pants can't be made via patterns


----------



## aikatears (May 16, 2013)

oath2order said:


> Well, you can make your own shorts and skirts, right?


I don't think so. which is sad


----------



## Looneytunesfanatic (May 16, 2013)

My attention wasn't toward just the original arguers, so hateachu, if you go through the thread you'l see people mentioning him as "closed minded" quite abit, I ment everyone. Leonn stated that "God made me a man, i'm gonna dress like 1. I don't care if girls wanna wear pants, but guys in skirts give me a break."  That was his opinion, it wasn't until he was questioned on his opinion that crossdressing formally came up. "Outdated and double standard" pffft who's to say that it is or not? it was his opinion, don't bury him under the accusation that he's " outdated and double standard"ed.


----------



## Punchyleaf (May 16, 2013)

Looneytunesfanatic said:


> *I would like to direct your attention to page 3 where the pikachu*.


Yes, because everyone here who disagreed openly and as vocal as you can be with a keyboard, towards Leonn has a Pikachu avatar? Not to mention you've already made another reference to me as "Pikachu" so unless you're illiterate beyond belief, you were singling me out. Not "everyone" as you said here 
~>



Looneytunesfanatic said:


> My attention wasn't toward just the original arguers, so hateachu, if you go through the thread you'l see people mentioning him as "closed minded" quite abit, I ment everyone.


----------



## Punchyleaf (May 16, 2013)

Double post by accident ._.


----------



## Looneytunesfanatic (May 16, 2013)

Loviechu said:


> Yes, because everyone here who disagreed openly and as vocal as you can be with a keyboard, towards Leonn has a Pikachu avatar? Not to mention you've already made another reference to me as "Pikachu" so unless you're illiterate beyond belief, you were singling me out. Not "everyone" as you said here
> ~>



I ment by my original post wasn't pointed toward you, only until you tryed to pin the blame on everyone else, did i point you out, and i would've pointed out anyone else who would have done that.


----------



## Punchyleaf (May 16, 2013)

Looneytunesfanatic said:


> I ment by my original post wasn't pointed toward you, only until you tryed to pin the blame on everyone else, did i point you out, and i would've pointed out anyone else who would have done that.


Do you mind showing me when and where exactly in any of my posts did I pin blame on "everyone" else?


----------



## PapaNer (May 16, 2013)

So...how 'bout them cowboys?


----------



## Looneytunesfanatic (May 16, 2013)

Loviechu said:


> Looney tunes person, get over yourself, and get off your high horse. It's the Internet, so all you can do about it is just View attachment 3737



This combined with your previous comment page 10.


----------



## Punchyleaf (May 16, 2013)

So, how exactly is that "blaming" anyone? I'm still waiting for you to point out where I say everyone is to blame.


----------



## Looneytunesfanatic (May 16, 2013)

Loviechu said:


> So, how exactly is that "blaming" anyone? I'm still waiting for you to point out where I say everyone is to blame.



1 does not need to say "it's everyone else's fault" to put blame on them. You stated "Ignorance is astounding at times." Basically implying that everyone but yourself, was being ignorant, then when i said "Loviechu, you are guilty yourself of what you just said, and you are also 1 of the people who put words in his mouth, and i believe you owe him an apology" which is when you said,"Looney tunes person, get over yourself, and get off your high horse. It's the Internet, so all you can do about it is just *deal with it*", thus you admitted to being ignorant, but you waited to be pointed out before you did so.


----------



## Colour Bandit (May 16, 2013)

Looneytunesfanatic said:


> I ment by my original post wasn't pointed toward you, only until you tryed to pin the blame on everyone else, did i point you out, and i would've pointed out anyone else who would have done that.



Can we please just stop with this? It appears to me that you're 'persecuting' Loviechu and are only here to further derail the thread. To me, judging from your join date, it seems that you are only here to troll and flame people.

Okay, deep breaths... Back on topic.
I'm glad that they are letting girls wear pants now and I plan to take full advantage of this. I will also make a second male character who will only wear dresses and skirts, don't know why... But if you have a problem with it, then keep it to yourself.


----------



## Punchyleaf (May 16, 2013)

I had a post typed up, but it doesn't matter. You can't argue with stupidity. We will be here all day if that happened and I have business to attend to soon. You can try and "find your justice" as much as you want, it really falls upon deaf ears and blind eyes since you're doing nothing more than trying to find little invalid points to think me wrong. But I'm not. Just as I read that's been mentioned, Leonn is entitled to his opinion, just as I'm entitled to my own. And I'm also entitled to my opinions to not agree with what his skewed perception of right and wrong.


----------



## Leonn (May 16, 2013)

[/URL]  Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]  

Stop it. Looneytunesfanatic, i thank you for standing up for me, but your going a little far now, besides it's like what Loviechu said,"You can't argue with stupidity", although i would prefer to say Hypocrites instead of stupidity, but i guess they follow each other.


----------



## Looneytunesfanatic (May 16, 2013)

Fine, i still think loviechu owes you an apology.


----------



## Fjoora (May 16, 2013)

Soooo when is this thread getting locked?
In my opinion, everyone here is wrong because you're all being jerks to each other.


----------



## Superpenguin (May 16, 2013)

PapaNer said:


> So...how 'bout them cowboys?



Are you talking about Cowboy clothes? I love dressing my character up in Cowboy clothes occasionally! WOO!
It still doesn't beat casual clothes though. 

I don't even know how many times I slapped my knees when reading this thread. xD


----------



## runekey (May 16, 2013)

Jesirawr said:


> Soooo when is this thread getting locked?
> In my opinion, everyone here is wrong because you're all being jerks to each other.



No, don't do that! There's a lot of interesting discussion going on here!

Come on you guys, it's like you've never disagreed with someone before . Everyone's being very polite here.


----------



## Superpenguin (May 16, 2013)

I think the dead horse is now buried, so it should all be good. 

I just can't wait to get the game and buy some shorts.


----------



## Nooblord (May 16, 2013)

I haven't seen many shorts.


----------



## Leer (May 16, 2013)

friendly reminder that being designated a gender at birth doesn't make you that gender, and that crossdressing never hurt anyone. uou

if you want to start a vendetta against crossdressers and people who don't belong to the gender binary, feel free. but a lot of people [especailly me] aren't going to take personal attacks lightly, ouo

but i am extremely excited about shorts and skirts. 0U0


----------



## TOASTY (May 16, 2013)

I for one am excited that we're no longer forced to wear shorts. I wear pants 365 days a year because I don't like shorts. And while I personally won't be wearing dresses or skirts (except maybe on rare occasions to mess with my girlfriend), I like that the option is there. Plus, as others have said, there are some dress patterns that are more akin to coats, and I may wear those if I find any that interest me.


----------



## Dreamer (May 16, 2013)

Not trying to start anything again, but just wanted to say: I've read through this entire thread, and it started with a civil disagreement but has become endless arguments and COMPLETELY unnecessary flaming. Arguing this way, shoving your opinions at someone and telling them their wrong IS closed-minded. REGARDLESS of your beliefs. Everyone is entitled to their own opinion, but an opinion is NOT a fact. _People in glass houses shouldn't throw stones._

Quit blaming and attacking the person who "started it", as he ended it on the third page. Please give it up and just discuss this darned feature. 

---

As far as this actual topic goes, I think the feature is nice! It's great for us girls that like pants, and it's great for boys who want to wear robes or long coats like wizard costumes or togas, for example. Cross-dressing in a silly video game is far less offensive than it might be in real life (not that I find it offensive, per se). I remember watching a My Crazy Obsession where a woman collected wigs and wore several different ones a day. She couldn't get her boyfriend to propose to her so she dressed like a man, made him dress like a woman, and she proposed to him. That's simply too strange for me. *shrug* Seeing something like that or general cross-dressing in AC wouldn't be as weird to me. It could actually be quite humorous.  That's just my opinion. I think having this option is a win for everyone. I won't like being told which gender certain clothes belong to, though. If you can wear everything, just sell me the dang hat you crazy porcupines!


----------



## Roknar (May 16, 2013)

I really love that this feature was implemented this time around!  It's nice to have more options for guys and girls, as opposed to being forced to wear shorts/dresses. I'm very happy that they've taken so many steps forward, including the new clothing options.


----------



## Justin (May 16, 2013)

It seems we're running in circles here. I thought we had ended this on page 5 but it seems it keeps coming back up. Next person to attack someone for this subject gets this thread locked. You can disagree with the feature but if you attack someone, this thread is over from now on. You've been warned.

As for the feature, I think it's really neat that they implemented this into New Leaf. More games should follow through, although that probably won't happen sadly.


----------



## Looneytunesfanatic (May 16, 2013)

=)


----------



## PapaNer (May 16, 2013)

Justin said:


> As for the feature, I think it's really neat that they implemented this into New Leaf. More games should follow through, although that probably won't happen sadly.



I wouldn't say that.  The world is becoming more tolerant with every passing year.  Soon enough none of it will really matter


----------



## Bambi (May 16, 2013)

Looneytunesfanatic said:


> =)



Close call 

@PapaNer- I agree. I think it is just a matter of time


----------



## Dreamer (May 16, 2013)

Well, we never know what lies in the future. A LOT can happen in a decade. We could go forwards, backwards, leg warmers... *shudders* 

Anyway, I'm personally thankful for this feature because my Doctor character needs his long trench coat!  Oh, boy, I hope I can design patterns. I've never really tried before.


----------



## Bambi (May 16, 2013)

Dreamer said:


> Anyway, I'm personally thankful for this feature because my Doctor character needs his long trench coat!



This idea is too adorable!!!


----------



## SockHead (May 16, 2013)

Looneytunesfanatic said:


> =)



Yo dats spam. Add some substance to ya posts.


----------



## Officer Berri (May 16, 2013)

I'm happy that girls can wear 'boy' clothes and boys can wear 'girl' clothes. It gives more variety to the types of outfits we can make for ourselves. More variety means more fun to me. And variety is a big part of animal crossing in my opinion.


----------



## Furry Sparks (May 16, 2013)

Oh my, this thread. Apparently the thought of a man in a dress is just too soul-shattering and scary for some people.


----------



## taygo (May 16, 2013)

Jesirawr said:


> I think everyone is over-thinking this.  The character models are pretty gender neutral in the first place lol



yeah mostly they have different eyes.


----------



## Kitsune (May 16, 2013)

Exactly! That's why I'm going to use the sleepy eyed boy because he looks like he is wearing makeup.


----------



## PumpkinVine47 (May 16, 2013)

Dreamer said:


> Anyway, I'm personally thankful for this feature because my Doctor character needs his long trench coat!  Oh, boy, I hope I can design patterns. I've never really tried before.



Doctor, as in, medical doctor, or Doctor Who doctor? 

And as for this thread, I couldn't even tell who was arguing with whom after a few pages. >_< Live and let live, Life's too short, < insert sage aphorism here>, etc etc.


----------



## Dreamer (May 16, 2013)

PumpkinVine47 said:


> Doctor, as in, medical doctor, or Doctor Who doctor?



Timey-Whimey Doctor.  He might play a medical doctor on Halloween, though. That would be creepy. o.o

But, yeah, the 10th is my Doctor. 10 ain't 10 without a trench! Can't make him trench coats if guys can't wear dresses, ya know. 

For some VERY strange reason, this talk about AC boys wearing dresses reminds me of the "manly urges" quote from Mulan. "Uh, sorry you had to see that, but you know how it gets when you get those manly urges and you just have to wear a DRESS!" ...I don't know...


----------



## taygo (May 17, 2013)

Kitsune said:


> Exactly! That's why I'm going to use the sleepy eyed boy because he looks like he is wearing makeup.



I think there are two "sleep" eye guy faces. Only one had purple eyelids. you would think it would be on the girls..hmmmm well played nintendo.


----------



## runekey (May 17, 2013)

SockHead said:


> Yo dats spam. Add some substance to ya posts.







Furry Sparks said:


> Oh my, this thread. Apparently the thought of a man in a dress is just too soul-shattering and scary for some people.









It can be pretty scary.


----------



## tigereyes86 (May 17, 2013)

Jinglefruit said:


> I wish we could all get along like we used to in middle school, I wish I could bake a cake filled with rainbows and smiles and everyone would eat and be happy. -starts crying-



Haha I love you.  "She doesn't even go here!"

(Just needed to say that before I read the rest of the pages that have sprung up in this thread overnight!)


----------



## Avacyn (May 26, 2013)

I think the idea of being able to wear boy and girls clothes is super fun and great for making characters more interesting


----------



## PapaNer (May 26, 2013)

tigereyes86 said:


> Haha I love you.  "She doesn't even go here!"
> 
> (Just needed to say that before I read the rest of the pages that have sprung up in this thread overnight!)



4 for you Glen Coco!  YOU GO GLEN COCO!


----------



## Hamusuta (May 26, 2013)

Leonn said:


> God made me a man, I'm dressing like 1. Idc if the girls wanna wear jeans, but guys in skirts, give me a break.



*ahem* Kilts are very manly!


----------



## PapaNer (May 26, 2013)

Hamusuta said:


> *ahem* Kilts are very manly!



It's all over!  Don't start it back up!


----------



## kcrojas777 (May 26, 2013)

Hamusuta said:


> *ahem* Kilts are very manly!



Agreed! XD


----------



## Goran (May 26, 2013)

I heard someone saying they planned to use the dress to make a Kratos from Dog of War costume. lol
A fancy winter trench coat would be nice, so I do enjoy being able to wear whatever you want.


----------



## Tapa (May 26, 2013)

Hamusuta said:


> *ahem* Kilts are very manly!



Isn't there a sport that involves hurling logs that's mainly done by men in kilts?

Really though, I was created with free will so I'm happy that I can freely decide to choose to wear a dress as a boy in this totally optional feature in a game that's all about freedom and etc.


----------



## sassberg (May 26, 2013)

I think it's fantastic! The more choices, the better.

(And some of you do realize that you don't have to wear anything you don't want to, right?)


----------



## brinstar (May 26, 2013)

I think it's a good thing that boys and girls can wear whatever they want. I think that having more options is better.


----------



## OkaPi (May 26, 2013)

Yush! When I ever get a 3ds? I'm trying the man-skirt! xD


----------



## Sleepy (May 27, 2013)

Leonn said:


> God made me a man, I'm dressing like 1. Idc if the girls wanna wear jeans, but guys in skirts, give me a break.



Do you happen to be a fan of RuPaul's Drag Race? 

Joking aside, I have no problem with this. It removes limits from the game. Good for the AC series, tbh.


----------



## Chameleonsoup (May 27, 2013)

Why do they even have to be girls clothes and boys clothes? They're just clothes.


----------



## Superpenguin (May 27, 2013)

Chameleonsoup said:


> Why do they even have to be girls clothes and boys clothes? They're just clothes.



Labels. The world needs labels. If we didn't have labels you could be drinking expired milk without even realizing.


----------



## Envy (May 27, 2013)

Superpenguin said:


> Labels. The world needs labels. If we didn't have labels you could be drinking expired milk without even realizing.



That's a different kind of label. This kind of label isn't really necessary, aside from maybe underwear and stuff like that.


----------



## eresin (May 27, 2013)

My gran has never worn trousers in her life.  I on the other hand (am a girl) doesn't even own a skirt.  That doesn't make me a man or even a tobmoy. Girls can still look girlie in jeans or other trousers.  I am also from Scotland and let me tell you honestly than a man in a kilt is sooooo sexy, remember a true scotsman wears nothing under there   .


----------



## kcrojas777 (May 27, 2013)

Tapa said:


> Isn't there a sport that involves hurling logs that's mainly done by men in kilts?
> 
> Really though, I was created with free will so I'm happy that I can freely decide to choose to wear a dress as a boy in this totally optional feature in a game that's all about freedom and etc.



LIKE TO THAT! 

- - - Post Merge - - -



eresin said:


> My gran has never worn trousers in her life.  I on the other hand (am a girl) doesn't even own a skirt.  That doesn't make me a man or even a tobmoy. Girls can still look girlie in jeans or other trousers.  I am also from Scotland and let me tell you honestly than a man in a kilt is sooooo sexy, remember a true scotsman wears nothing under there   .



Double like to that! lol


----------



## Jinglefruit (May 27, 2013)

kcrojas777 said:


> LIKE TO THAT!




The highland games. Or more specifically the caber toss, -linked into that page.


----------



## Pokeking (May 27, 2013)

I plan to purchase any type of clothing for catalog purposes, but I already have my outfits planned and for now, one piece outfits aren't included.


----------



## inSein (May 28, 2013)

I like this a lot.

I probably will wear pants and shirts that are girly, still. I will wear dresses, but I have to get used to it. This seems odd to me, since I never... do. 

I'm probably gonna just, screw the police, and dress like a dude. And get my dudefriend to wear a dress and all that jive, and we'll be fancy together.


----------



## NinjanaMin (May 28, 2013)

WEAR ALL THE THINGS!!!!! 

I personally really love this feature, My nephew likes to wear dresses and such so its really nice that when he comes over - and maybe decides he wants to play? - he can play the game in a way that will appeal to him too  x


----------

